# Jackson County kill reports



## stev (Nov 7, 2010)

Any nice deer from jackson co?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

Only the pics I see from the 4W Farm.


----------



## Jackson Co. Boy (Nov 15, 2010)

plenty of nice deer being taken in the county. Been seeing lots of the normal 8 and 10's being brought in. But there has been some really good deer killed with a lot of things that are not typical characteristics for jackson county. Been sseing a lot more junk and palmation than normal. Also seen a lot of deer with good mass, drop tines, crazy kickers, and a lot of deer 19+ inches wide. All around the caliber of deer seems to be getting better.


----------



## Fuller (Nov 16, 2010)

Had an awesome 9 point follow 4 does through my back yard this morning. Probably low 130's and not thinking about anything but the ladies. I watched him through my scope and it was very hard not to roll him.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2010)

any Jackson cty reports from this past weekend ?


----------



## Worley (Nov 22, 2010)

*Report*



Sterlo58 said:


> any Jackson cty reports from this past weekend ?



Saw two small bucks (thurs-sat) and two does...Not even a hint of rutting activity on our lease...VERY slow for us this year...


----------



## bingham (Nov 24, 2010)

*rut*

Were just starting to see horned trees and paw places on our hunting properties.Last weekend is when they started showing up.no one i no has killed one showing signs of rut yet. no sign of the rut til today say a nice buck chasing a doe on 129 in jefferson on the way home from work.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 25, 2010)

Kinda slow getting started. Hunted last night and saw several bucks cruisin and lookin. No shooters. Not much buck sign.


----------

